# 87 Foreman locker



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

I am trying to get a locker for my 87 350 foreman and am having problems. Highlifter says there book dose not show an application for it but cheap cycle parts says they have one for it but it is the same one highlifter says according to there book it dose not fit.

Looking on honda parts source I may be able to use the one that fits the 88 300 as it has the same clutch plates in the diff as mine dose and the cross pin is the same all I need to know now is if the axle shaft size and spline count are the same as on mine.


I have seen posts in the past of people who had a locker in one of these older quads but cant find it now. So if any one can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well i can tell you now, if the clutch pack is the same, then the spool locker is prolly the same. the spool just replaces the clutch pack. here is a pic of the spool for my 300 (which is the same as the 88 im pretty sure).


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

If I cant figure out if the locker will work Im going to get those. I want the locker to ease steering. How dose yours steer with the spool?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

oh you want the DGL? i dont know about that one. that would take a lilmore research to see the exact similiarities b/w the 2 diffs.

my steering isnt too bad. you get use to it.


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

bump530 said:


> oh you want the DGL? i dont know about that one. that would take a lilmore research to see the exact similiarities b/w the 2 diffs.
> 
> my steering isnt too bad. you get use to it.



Yes I want the DGL only to aid in steering some times the trails get a little tight here and I dont want to have to back up to make it around a turn. I know the DGL work great in jeeps ....

I am goin to try a local ATV salvage place and see if they have axels for both so I can compare as of now that is what will make or break if I can use the DGL that works in the 300s.

When you say your steering isnt to bad are you refering to how hard it is to turn? or the turning radias?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

how hard it is to turn. the turnin radius sucks,but not too bad. once you get use to it, u can make most turns


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

bump530 said:


> how hard it is to turn. the turnin radius sucks,but not too bad. once you get use to it, u can make most turns



I was looking at your TLC thread and was wondering if you could do me a favor since you have your front end apart and count how many splines are on your front axle or the gear in the diff and the diameter?


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok si here is what I have figured out so far 86 350D's have a lower gear ratio.

300s have a .80 shaft with 20splines
my 350 has .75 shaft with 20splines

I am going to take my stuff to the atv salvage place and compare cause the .80 was with his micrometer and the .75 was with my beat old mic. So it may work with a side by side.

While I had it apart fixing my broke swing arm I welded it and it is a hand full on rough trails(alignment may still be off dont know how it is supposed to be so I set them strait) but climbs rocks and trees with ease I will see tomorrow how it dose in the mud


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

stump jumper said:


> Ok si here is what I have figured out so far 86 350D's have a lower gear ratio.
> 
> 300s have a .80 shaft with 20splines
> my 350 has .75 shaft with 20splines
> ...


Sorry I can't help you with finding the answers to the shaft issue... but I do know i f your beat up micrometer is .050" off, then it needs to be in the garbage... LOL...


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Sorry I can't help you with finding the answers to the shaft issue... but I do know i f your beat up micrometer is .050" off, then it needs to be in the garbage... LOL...



agreed I will see when I go to the salvage place. Its not necessarily beat up but it is probably older then I am.


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I went on a trail ride yesterday and when I got home I put the limited slip back in. The welded front was great in the mud or rock crawling but on trails especially down hill on dirt with rocks it was very difficult to control and at times uncontrollable. As well as in ruts it did what it wanted.

Dose the highligter locker behave the same on hills and ruts?

I am going to take my spare diff to the salvage yard this week and see how it fits the 300 axel.


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

I took my diff to the ATV wreaking yard and it looks like my measurements were right the 300 Axel is just barley to big to fit in my diff. So no locker for me.


----------

